# Black spinney culvert, Leicestershire, Aug13



## The Wombat (Aug 24, 2013)

*Did this backache culvert with King Mongoose. The portal has crumbed after years of neglect, but inside it structurally acceptable. Its full of spiders, and is a bit cramped, but quite long, with several twists and turns.

The GNR & LNWR joint railway line ran from Nottingham (or Newark), via Melton Mowbray, and on to Market Harborough & Northampton, built around 1879. Passenger services were only around six per day in each direction, although it was more heavily used by goods traffic. Further on up the line, the main river passes under an impressive 14 arch red brick viaduct which still stands today. The line closed to regular passenger services in 1953, and finally to goods trains in 1964. This line was one of the pre Beeching cuts, and has been derelict for 50 years, so it has seen better days.*




































And finally, the nearby viaduct



thanks for looking


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Aug 25, 2013)

love the last shot!
Great pics there,
thanks..


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow that last shot is amazing
Nice one


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 25, 2013)

Great thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Some really nice images there! 
That really does look a thigh buster! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------

